# power steering dead



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

88 maxima. the rack and pinion is leaking pretty fast. mechanic says it needs replacement. any way i can do this myself? any and all info would be appreciated. thanks!

-josh


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

IMO I wouldn't attempt it. Mine's out too the seals on the rack are gone. If your good with cars it would be cheaper to do it yourself, but if you doubt in your ability to do it let the mechanic take care of it. Or maybe go find some Automotive technical school, offer a couple of the students there a case of beer, and they'll usually be more than willing to help. Mine has been out for six months cause i saw what it would take and said f-that, I'll wait till I have the deniro to take it in (not a big deal for me really).


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow an 88....Cars here on the Atlantic are rusted out by now. OK, The rack and pinion comes as a remanufactured unit and it is not that difficult to replace. I have done a few and it is a matter of making sure the system is clean, you may want to dump the pump unless the fluid is clear and all the hoses are in good shape. It is a simple bolt on , start car move steering top up the pump. Not rocket science..... go for it....


----------

